# ESVs at bargain prices



## N. Eshelman (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get a 'good deal' on ESV Bibles? 

I am looking for these three ISBNs in particular: 

1581346050

1581348967

1581348983

Thanks!


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 31, 2008)

WTS bookstore sells all ESV's at %40 off. They carry all publications of the ESV except the Allen. For the first one on your list, see here. 

For the third, see here. 

I didn't see the second one, however.


----------



## shackleton (Mar 31, 2008)

Monergism.com usually sells them pretty cheap


----------

